# Pregnancy and Parenting After Infertility - CRM clinic



## toothdr

Hi 

I have been posting on the crm recipients thread since we first went there but as there seem to be more bfp's and babies coming through from CRM, thought it may be an idea to post on a new thread, which was separate from the treatment thread.

I hope somebody will join me!!  

Helen x


----------



## indekiwi

Great idea Helen!  There have been quite a few success stories following the initial tx thread so hopefully a few others will be along shortly.   

A-Mx


----------



## Yxx

Hiya 

I still regularly lurk on the 'treatment' thread to see how other fellow CRM ladies are doing, hasn't felt right to join in since my DD came along.

Can't quite believe that we are about to have DDs 1st birthday party on Saturday.  Where has the time gone (loved every minute of it though).

Yxx


----------



## toothdr

Thanks for joining me! 

We got our first set of shoes on Wednesday. Very cute. They ( Lucas) ran riot in the shop. Think the assistant would have been glad when we left!

Also had mmr wed pm. Just keeping fingers crossed we don't have many side effects. 

We are having sleep issues. Zoe good as gold, sleeps to between 6 and 7 but Lucas keeps standing up and screaming like he's terrified in his cot and ends up in with us. I'm too soft to do controlled crying so hoping it's just a phase!

Speak soon

Helen x


----------



## Yxx

Ooh I can't wait to get A some shoes.  She has only been interested in walking the past couple of weeks though so some waiting yet.

1st birthday party today was great.  Bit manic to start with as A decided to have her nap just before people started to arrive so didn't really get much prep done.  She eventually woke up to a house full of her little friends and family.  Had an absolutely brilliant day playing with them and all her new toys.  Glad it is over and she is in bed now.  First and last time will be doing a home party.  Soft play/ball park next time.

We are also having sleep problems.  Used to be a brilliant sleeper having 11-12 hours each night waking at 07:00-07:30 but nowadays she either wakes early at 05:45-06:15 or wakes during the night crying and takes an age to settle down again.

I've put the waking and crying down to a back tooth coming through and the waking early down to adjusting to 1 nap during the day.

Hope things improve for you soon.  I can't bear controlled crying either so can't offer advice on how to help him sleep better.

Speak soon.

Yxx


----------



## toothdr

Yxx. Wishing your little girl a big happy birthday. Xx

We had a great day to celebrate our first birthday. We did christening and renewed our wedding vows at the same time. 

Just having some peace walking our dogs. Dh in charge for the next hour! 

Helen x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi All 

OOh how exciting our own thread. Excellant idea Toothr there are a few of us so lets hope the rest of the bumps or babies come along and I so hope that the girls cycling at the momnet are able to join us soon.

I'm incredibly excited about the whole thing, thats being pregnant. I didn't think I would like being pregnant but I am really loving it. Looking forward to next year as well as hope to be off most of it just depends how long money will last.

Can't believe how time flies though all these 1st birthdays. 

Might be a mad question but have an of you got frsoties or are thinking about going bak for another try?

Love Rusty


----------



## Rusty06

my goodness just re read post sorry for spelling mistakes

R


----------



## Yxx

Hi Rusty

See you are just past half way now.  Do you feel like you are able to start buying little baby things now?  I wanted to wait for as long as possible but just couldn't and made it to 25weeks before our first purchase.  Then the buggy we wanted was being dicontinued and was only 2 left in the country so had to buy that early too.

We have 5 frosties and I'm in 2 minds about trying for a sibling.  Would love to as DD is such a sociable little thing that I think it would be good for her BUT it sadly comes down to money really of being able to afford a second child.  We are not really in a position to survive on 1 wage.  Is it only 1 year storage that our fee paid for?  If so we will extend it until we are sure what we want in the future.

Hopefully lots of other ladies from the recipient thread will be joining us soon.

Yxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi all,

Gosh, time is running away with me.  I can't believe that the first lot of ladies having successful tx cycles at CRM following the inception of the tx thread have now seen first birthdays for their little ones.    I also hope that more of the tx thread ladies are able to migrate over here very soon...   

As for sleeping through the night, what's that all about?!    The longest my little girl goes is about 4 1/2 hours.  

Rusty, I have three frosties, and my current thinking is to go back for them late next year once Alvina (so-named because her big brother wanted to name her after a chipmunk   ) is a year old.  However, once they're gone (successfully or otherwise) I won't undergo tx again - for me, it will be time to draw a line.  So pleased you're enjoying your pregnancy!   

Yxx, I can't recall how long storage is for - I thought two years but stand to be corrected.  I've never dared to have a birthday party at home for my son - not enough space for little people to run around and big people to mill - but the soft play venue worked a treat for his third birthday.   

Helen, I love the idea of you and your DH renewing your vows at the same time your bubs were christened - must have been an incredibly special day for you all.   

AFM, I have lit the fire today and the baby, the dog and I are all vying for best spot.    Alvina is having a little snooze in her bouncer so it is quite an idyllic moment.   

A-Mx


----------



## Rusty06

Hi 

I think it is just 1 year our fee paid, although not totally sure felt like I was throuwing money at them towards the end it felt strange to have someting free when I went for my 12 week scan. We also can't really afford another try but I am going to try and persuade DP as we have 5 frozen blasts and I would prefer this little one not to be an only child, anyway must not run away with myself I am grateful for what I have.

YXX I have only bought I little cardigan which I couldn't resist but have been given lots of stuff from my sister in law who has a 1 year old boy and a close friend so am very lucky to have very little to buy. 

Hi to everyone else out there

Love Rusty


----------



## Rusty06

Hi All

Just bumping the post up, are there any more CRM bumps or mummies out there?

Rusty


----------



## toothdr

Hi
Rusty you are over half way! I miss being pregnant. I loved it until 30 weeks, then body gave up!!  We started buying stuff at about 28 weeks. By 33 weeks we had everything and were just waiting!!

Xx


----------



## Yxx

Ooh nearly dropping off first page.

I'm sure there are other CRM mummies; moower, kew, upo, julie and psuedoCRM mummies; sue  Perhaps they don't come on FF anymore or find the time even.

I've been busying myself creating a My First Year photobook.  Got a free voucher from the Boots Parenting club.  Just need to see if I can scan in my blast picture from CRM and all my various clinic/hospital scans I had done to include in it.  We will be using it as an aid to tell Amelie when we think she will be old enough to understand.

Has been so lovely looking back at all our photos of Amelie growing up.  We also think we have found out why she likes Prodigy Out Of Space so much.  Each time it comes on MTV Dance she has a good old jiggy to it.  Wasn't until we went through some videos that we found one where DH was 'raving' with her to this very tune when she was about 4 months old.  Do wonder if she justs happens to like it or if she amazingly does have some memory of it.

How are you guys getting on?

Yxx


----------



## toothdr

Hi

We all have colds.    Ofcourse dh has the worst one!!  

Had a lovely afternoon visiting a friend who has a 20 month little girl and also looks after her friends little girl the same age. Then Rachel said she needed to take her grandad to a doctors appointment so I said I would look after them all. So I had 4 but only for about 40 mins. Luckily they were loving their toys and playing nicely. A bag of skips for bribery worked wonders also!!

We have slight progress with Lucas' sleep, he has managed 2 nights out of five in his own cot. ( I may regret typing that!!)  

Lucas was names after character in spooks, so not glad Lucas North is turning into a bad boy!!

Zoe remains a little star, not demanding but quite contented to play by herself. Lucas is playing more without constantly demanding attention, but I think boys are a bit more clingy at this stage??  It's great they have completely different personalities.

We have booked to go to center parcs at the end of november and will be taking them swimming for the first time. We have also hired bikes which should be a laugh as I haven't been on a bike for about 20 years. (except at the gym!). We are also hiring little trailers for the kids. 

Speak soon 

Helen x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Everyone

I am enjoying being pregnant loving all the fuss been made of me. Have already been thinking about my frosties but think DP will need a bit of persuading to give them a try also need to win the lottery.

Centre parks sounds like fun but 4 babies to look after even for only 40 mins sounds daunting.

I love the idea of putting together a memories book for our little ones I intend to do one I have kept a journal for the past year with all m ups and downs and my longing for this pregnancy to happen.

Good news on the other CRM thread lets hope everyone cycling will be joining us soon on the bumps and babies thread.

Love Rusty


----------



## upo

Hi all!


Helen, thank you! Great idea!



Inde, thanks for the heads up!


A very quick hello as I'm on a strange connection from Italy that's costing us the earth... Back in London on Tuesday.


So nice to find you all here. I too still lurk and post occasionally on the CRM thread, but also feel that it's not quite fair. People do say that it gives them hope though...


I can't read all the posts now. Little one is attempting to crawl behind me...


love upo


----------



## Rusty06

Hi 

Upo so lovely to hear from you! 

We've got some BFP's on the other thread can't wait until they come and join us on this thread hope there will be more BFP's next week.

Love Rusty


----------



## SWLJules

Hi Ladies,


Only just found you over here and need to bump the board further up the page!
Lovely idea Helen - hope Zoe and Lucas are doing well?
Rusty - hope your pregnancy is going well?


AFM, I stopped work last week, which was a huge relief as I was getting so tired, now it's just countdown. Really hoping the babies will give me at least a couple of weeks to rest up and get properly ready for them. How far did you get Helen with your twins? I'm trying not to get too freaked out by the scaremongering from the midwife about having a bag packed from 28 weeks!


Love to you all and hope to get to know you all better over the coming weeks and months.


Jules x


----------



## toothdr

Hey Jules. Just sent you a pm! I also worked until 33 weeks. My bp kept spiking from 30 weeks then pre eclampsia signs were starting about 32 weeks. My whole body started to swell up !! 
Dr wasn't sure about Zoes growth so got them out at 35+3. They had a couple of weeks in neonatal and were fine. 
Has your dr given you any indication how long they will let you go?

Helen x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Everyone

Oh Jules how exciting. Lets hope you get chance to put your feet up before they arrive.

There will be more of us soon when the BFP's ftom the treatment thread are ready to join us.

I'm still really enjoying being pregnant, keep having panics about finances and space in our flat when baby arrives but then slip back into my baby bubble which is a lovely pleace to be. I can't wait to finish work too but have until early Jan to go yet.

Off today so am going to do some cupboard sorting we just need to get rid of lots of stuff to be honest the flat is full of crap we've hoarded.

Anyway better get on with my chores.

Love Rusty


----------



## SWLJules

Hi,


Helen, thanks for your lovely PM; I replied yesterday.
The hospital have said they will not let me go beyond 38 weeks, but I think they feel they will probably come before that anyway. The thing I find confusing is that the hospital tend to present everything (such as induction at 38 weeks) as 'policy', and I think most people just go along with it, but in fact most things are negotiable. I have my scan next Tuesday, (34 + 6) , followed by a meeting with the midwife and consultant to go over my birth plan. I'm a bit nervous about it as I think I'm probably trying to go 'against the flow' with quite a few things and I'm not sure how they'll react. Still, I can but give it a try. I feel quite strongly that it's taken me so long to get here that I want to try to make birth the best experience I can, whilst also realistically accepting that things could be taken out of my hands entirely. Anyway DP will be there (and is great at asking questions) and we have a birth doula too, who will also come along, so hoping we can negotiate something. Of course it also depends on how our two little ones are positioned. Twin 1 has been head down much of the time (with Twin 2 in breech), - which meant they would let me try for a natural birth -  but that was at 28 weeks, so who knows where they are now! From the activity going on in there I feel like they could be anywhere and everywhere!


Rusty glad to hear that you are enjoying your pregnancy. I have to say that I feel so lucky to have got to this point with no problems at all and I love my bump - think I'll really miss it, although am finding it difficult now to get comfortable in pretty much any position!


Take care all


Jules x


----------



## Yxx

Hi everyone

Hi Jules and Upo, glad you found us   

Jules, hope you are resting up nicely amongst getting things ready for their arrival.  Like you say, you can only put your birth wishes across and hope they take notice.  Hope your scan goes well and they are nicely positioned.

Upo, how are things back in Italy?  Is your house being fixed up now it has been some time after the quake?  Not long now to LO 1st birthday, are you planning on having a party? 

Rusty, surely not got the nesting instinct already   

A-M, laying by a warm fire sounds so idillic especially now it is getting wetter and colder out there.

Helen, hope you are all over your colds now.  Have you got everything you need for your holiday?  We really must take Amelie swimming again, haven't been since she was 5 months old.  Going back to work sucks.

AFM, Amelie is now wanting to walk everywhere and doesn't my back know it.  She hasn't quite got the balance to do it alone so relies on holding my fingers to steady herself.  Just need to give her the confidence to have a go and landing on her bum won't hurt too much.

Also trying to wean her off the boob.  First few attempts have not been very successful.  Looks like it is going to be a slow process as I don't like to see her upset.  She obviously isn't ready to stop but I sort of want my body back now.

Do you ladies know if you get sent a reminder letter about frosties?  I think our fee paid until mid Jan so we hope they contact us beforehand to ask want we want to do.  No idea who to contact there now as I know our planning nurse Kate left quite a while ago.

Very unsure what to and will be extending our storage.  We would love another one but knowing how we would afford it is stopping us at the moment.  If we do then I would like a small age gap between them but think Dh is thinking of larger age gap so that Amelie is a little less dependant on us to do things for her and perhaps potty trained and in a big bed etc... Ooh only for our numbers to come up then we wouldn't have all this worry.

Hope you are all well, speak soon.

Yxx


----------



## upo

Hi everyone,


Jules, glad to hear that you have a doula in your corner! We were SO glad we had one. Even though I had an ECS, I was in labour for 17 hours before and it made a huge difference knowing that there was someone there who knew what I wanted, knew how the hospital 'worked' and was sticking up for me! I really missed my bump. I sometimes fantasise about having another one, but I am becoming more aware that I really am just too old to manage two.


Yxx, 1 year and 1 month old! Wow! Doesn't it go fast? I wish it would all slow down a bit. We won't get the chance to have another one, mostly because of my age, so I don't want to miss a single moment and I miss our tiny little baby so much! Italy is still a disaster area. Nothing has happened with our house, though there are rumours that finance may come in the spring. We'll believe it only when the money arrives... I find it really depressing being there. There's NOTHING to do with a baby and once I've been down to the piazza for a coffee at the bar, there's nothing else to do. No proper internet access. And in the summer our little nissen hut was unbearably hot. I'm being very negative (not very UPO!), but I really did get depressed there. We have been discussing a party. We wanted to hijack her first birthday and invite all our friends to celebrate the fact that she exists, but we've been taking her to a Baby Sensory class which she really loves and they do parties, so what shall we do?


A-M, how's the fire?! I wish I had one NOW! You lucky, lucky thing. How's it all going? 


Rusty, that's definitely nesting!


Helen, we've been going swimming. LO LOVES it, which is important as DH is part man, part fish. He was a professional swimmer in the distant past. We even did an underwater shoot with her. The photos weren't that great, but OK.


Must go or this post will never be finished! Off for a smear this morning, then a taster for Singing Hands, then lunch with an old friend in Portobello, then home to walk the dogs! Busy, busy, busy...

love upo x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi All

Just checking in to see how Jules is doing as I can see you are now 35 weeks not long now, how did your appt go?

I'm definitely nesting can't belive how much I love been pregnant have been really well all the way through so thats probaly why.

Upo hope you enjoyed Prtobella I don't live far from there so plan to hang out a bit down there when on mat leave.

YXX did you find out about the storage of the frosties? Have they confirmed how much it is for another year. We have 5 blasts on ice so will definitely be extending. I would love another one but like you its finances that will hold us up.

Hi Toothr and indekiwi hope you both ok

Love rusty


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi, I hope u don't mind me posting on here.
We had our first appt at CRM London today, and just wondered how u have all got on there?
They we're great today, but just wanted to see how others have got on there.

Kind regards

Stacey x


----------



## toothdr

Hi Stacey 
They were the 5th clinic we went to and our experience was good. We were very lucky in that we only waited 2weeks for a donor. First consult was October and I was pregnant for Christmas!
There have been some staff changes since we went but Dr Foreman did my transfer and it was the most gentle I've had. 

Good luck. Helen x


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Hi everyone, i'm 29 weeks pregnant with crm twins, my own eggs/ sperm as i was the donor for someone else. Had 3 babies born from my donations! I loved crm from the 1st visit and travelled to london from leeds for my treatment but it was very worth it! I'm recommend them to anyone.


Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Victoria-Helen

does anyone know why my ticker wont work please?


----------



## SWLJules

Hello everyone,
Sorry I've been such a stranger. Just seen Mousey's sad news on the other CRM board and just feel so sad for her. So unfair.

Victoria-Helen, congratulations on your twin pregnancy and welcome to the board! I;d also like to say a huge Thank You, as it's wonderful that you chose to share your eggs and give someone like me the chance of motherhood. I'm so delighted that you have been successful too; one of the things that most bothered me is that my donor got pregnant, but apparently miscarried in the first trimester. I'm hoping she, like you, will give it another shot.

You'll find that we are mostly, if not all, CRM donor egg _recipients_ on this (and the other CRM) board. You're more than welcome to stay with us, but I guess the only - very slight - danger is that your anonymity could be compromised in the very unlikely scenario that one or both of your egg recipients happens to post on the same board. Whilst I suspect that one of the reasons most of us have elected to have DEIVF in the UK is because we plan to be open with any children born as a result about the way they were conceived and to provide them with the opportunity to find out more about their genetic mother should they wish to at a later stage, I know that for me personally this is not something I am ready for at the moment (during pregnancy), or probably for some time to come. I suspect it is the same for you whilst you have your own pregnancy to contend with! I hope you don't feel I'm being insensitive? Obviously others here may feel very differently too, so I'm purely speaking on a personal level (and I know you're not my donor as you're far too young!). You could try looking at the Egg Share boards (under 'General Support' - there's one there for Egg Sharing Bumps & Babies I think (not sure this link will work); http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230828.204. Obviously this is more general and not clinic - specific.

Stacey, I had very good experience with CRM. As I've just mentioned on the other board, it can feel a little impersonal at times as the consultants - or at least Dr Forman who I had - whilst obviously clinically and professionally brilliant (which is the main thing), lacked strong social/interpersonal skills and at times seemed pretty chaotic. However, they obviously know what they are doing and the nurses and embyrologists are lovely.

AFM - 37 weeks tomorrow and still cooking! I had a horrible appointment with the consultant 2 weeks ago (thanks for asking Rusty), which I'm trying to put behind me and concentrate on getting the midwives on board. (She really said some unbelievable things to me - just as well I had DP and my Doula with me or I may have either burst into tears or hit her!!). They want to induce me at 38 weeks (have booked me in for 7th Dec) if babies haven't made an appearance by then, so hoping that I can avoid that. Really just resting up and doing very little at the mo as I'm getting increasingly uncomfortable. At the last scan (35 wks), the estimated weights of babies were 5lbs 4oz and 5lbs 7oz respectively, so they're doing well, but explains why I'm so knackered! Odd thing is - everyone - even the sonographer - says they find it hard to believe that I have twins in there as I have a very neat bump (have put on a total of around 30lbs - all just on my belly), so it's good to know that the babies are growing as they should do and just goes to prove that everyone is different!

Sorry for such a long post. Next one will hopefully be to announce some arrivals!

Take care everyone.

Jules xxx


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Jules, i never really thought about it like that, will change my signiture so that it doesnt show any dates, that should prevent anyone knowing when i donated.


It was very complicated when i donated so the cycle i got pregnant on i didnt donate on, i did two donations at the same time and kept no eggs on my 1st cycle. Then had mine. 


Will be carful what i say though i do like talking to people who used the same clinic, i'd love to hear from my recipient one day, but totally agree now isnt the time. I havnt yet asked whether the children born were boys or girls, wanted to have my own first. Was too much for me last year when i miscarried, still it was a huge help to know that the cycles hadnt been in vain because my recipients had happy endings.


I'm hopeing to return to crm sometime to donate again, i will be done for sure after my twins are born, seems silly to waste any eggs i still have. Some of my friends are interested too, would be great if more people knew about egg shareing and donating   


Thankyou for the link i will try that too xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

V-H - just make sure for your ticker that you have copied the snippet in BB code or pseudoHTML


----------



## Yxx

Hi everyone

Victoria-Helen   and   on your pregnancy.  I too would like to say a big thank you to you and other ladies who also do an amazing thing as sharing/donating their eggs.

Stacey – I had such a lovely experience at CRM, all the staff I met were wonderful, kind and answered every single question I had whether it be insignificant or not.  We chose CRM mainly because it had the shortest waiting time when we needed treatment but also that it is one of the leading IVF clinics around with very good pregnancy rates.  

Another reason was that it isn’t close to home so that there is less chance of Amelie happening upon a possible half-sibling when she attends school or dates boys/girls without knowing it before she is old enough to find out more information from whatever authority is around when the time comes.  Does that make sense   

As you may have guessed, we plan on telling Amelie how she was conceived.  Our family and our best friends know and we got so much support from them.  Now my new mummy friends know too as it felt right to tell them.  We are not telling absolutely everyone though as we feel it should be up to Amelie and want her to fully understand first really.  As a start we have made a First Year photobook, courtesy of Boots parenting club, to use as an aid.  Put some lovely words in about our journey and included our embryo picture and all our scans we had done.  The only thing I don’t quite agree with though is calling the donor ‘genetic Mother’, so far we are using ‘kind lady’ as I am her Mother.

Amelie is still not walking unaided.  We know she can do it, seems she knows she can get somewhere quicker if she holds our fingers rather than taking a few steps and falling on her bum.  So hope she just does it one day soon, my back can’t take it for much longer.

Also I sent an email to CRM enquiring as to who to correspond with about our frosties now that Kate has left.  No reply BUT this morning we received a letter about our stored embryos and whether we want to extend or not.  Costs £250 for one year.  What I was really pleased about is that it is in plenty of time and was sent recorded to make sure we actually received it.  All I want to find out now is the timings for a FET, especially how many visits to CRM are needed and how frequently.

Hope everyone else is well.  It is so nice to hear about all your CRM babes and bumps.

Love
Yxx


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Hazel, thanks for the help with my ticker! Its such a small thing but i feel like i've waited ages to see that ticker


----------



## SWLJules

Hi everyone,


Just a short note to let you know that I gave birth to two beautiful baby boys on Friday 10th December - Aidan and Finlay - coming in at 6lbs 6oz ad 6lbs 9oz respectively!


Birth wasn't as I had planned as I was persuaded by the consultant to be induced at 38 weeks, but my body was having none of it and ended up being induced (painfully) for 72 hours, before finally secumbing to an emergency c-section. Still, the outcome is wonderful - though the sleep deprivation worse than I could ever have imagined!


Will post a photo and more details in due course, when I can catch my breath!


Hope all is well with all of you.


Jules xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Congratulations - that is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Aww Jules thats wonderful congratulations!!!     


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Congratulations Jules! And great weights too!
Much love,
jo x


----------



## upo

Excellent news, Jules!!! Hurrah!!!!


So, so happy for you. Fantastic weights too. Well done!


love upo x


----------



## toothdr

Hi. Just a quickie to say congratulations to Jules. The sleep deprivation is a killer. Lucas still doesn't go through all night on his own!! You learn to survive on much less sleep than before!! Xx


----------



## daisy70

Jules - congratulations that is wonderful news!!

Can any of you ladies give me some advice?  I am on 3 types of meds (cyclogest, gestone and progynova) and have been told by CRM to stop them all at 12 weeks.  I am really nervous about suddently stopping them all.

Did anyone else do this, or anything different, would be grateful to hear any of your experiences.

I had 12 week scan yesterday and both twins doing fine, so I am going to come and join you on this thread if I may??  Been dying to come and join you as well as the recipients thread, but forced myself to wait until 12 week scan.

Hello to everyone else, look forward to chatting with you all soon,

Daisy70 xx


----------



## indekiwi

Jules, many congratulations on the birth of your twins!  Sleep deprivation is no fun, but as someone else has said, it somehow gets easier to cope on much less sleep than before, and once they get into some sort of rhythm, I'm sure you'll get bigger blocks of sleep.   

Daisy, I ran out of gestone at 11 weeks and after speaking to the clinic, didn't bother getting more.  I stopped the progynova and cyclogest on the dot of 12 weeks.  I then had some spotting the following day, so used one cyclogest a day for the next week from memory.  

In case I don't have a chance after tonight, I hope you all have a fabulous Christmas and that 2011 brings you only good things.     

A-Mx


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Daisy, although NOT recommened i stopped my cyclogest at 7 weeks as my doctor suggested that it may have been increaseing my hyperemesis and it had no effect! Unfortunetly it didnt make me any better either, but i thought you might like to know that it posed no problems for me stopping it straight away xx


----------



## SWLJules

Hi everyone and many thanks for all your kind messages and congratulations.
Jo and Daisy, so delighted to see you on this board and to hear that your 12 wk scans have gone well and wishing you very happy pregnancies.
Life for us with the boys is pretty hectic and Christmas passed in a bit of a blur, but we are slowly getting used to it, I think. They are both putting on weight and seem to have shaken off the slight jaundice they had, which means I must be doing something right! It's so hard to know.
Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and wishing you all a blessed, peaceful and happy 2011.


Jules x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Jules - it sounds like you are doing an amazing job! Much love, and many congratulations again!

Jo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jules a belated congratulations on the birth of your LO's so pleased to hear they are doing well.
Best wishes for all the other bumps and babes in 2011


----------



## Rusty06

Hi All 

Congratualtions Jules what a wonderful christmas pressie!

I have the weird feeling of being excited about meeting my little boy in a few weeks but also sad that I won't be pregnant ay longer its just been the most wonderful experience.

Welcome Daisy and Jo! Dr peter did have me stop the meds gradually up to about 14 weeks, not sure if it was necessary but it just felt a bit more reassuring.

Happy New Year Everyone

Love Rusty


----------



## Yxx

Happy New Year everyone.

Belated congratulations to Jules, wonderful news.

How are you all?  Nice to see more have joined our bumps and babes thread, hopefully more will come over from the other thread soon too.

Christmas was very enjoyable this year.  Amelie had a great time opening her stocking in bed with us and then her presents from under the tree after breakfast.  Now just need to sort out her toys to make room for all the new ones.

Yxx


----------



## daisy70

Hi everyone,
Lovely to hear about your little ones enjoying christmas, it's such a magical time with little ones.

AFM - This week the sicky feeling is starting to wear off so that's nice.  I am really enjoying being pregnant now.  I've suddenly developed quite a bump which I am really enjoying - it feels really real now I've got a bump!  I realise the novelty will wear off soon and I'll be huge and uncomfortable but I am determined to enjoy the next few weeks.  Next appointment is 3rd feb for 18 week scan with consultant at hospital, so looking forward to that, and trying not to worry and just enjoy being pregnant at last.

We had a lovely afternoon today - went to mothercare just for a look round!!  I never normally allow myself to look at baby things, so it was really exciting.  Wow it is quite baffling - some of the stuff we didn't even know what it was for! Hee hee I think we've got a lot to learn in the coming months.  It was lovely though just looking at cots and things, and thinking we will soon hopefully be actually buying them.

Hope everyone else is OK,

Daisy70 xxx


----------



## toothdr

Hi everyone

Belated Happy New Year. 

Had a lovely Christmas with children. I was so sad to go back to work this week. 
My dh sadly lost his dad just before Christmas so it has been hard. Sad my lo's won't know their grandad.

Hope you're all doing ok. 

Jules I am especially thinking of you as the early mnths are very hard with twins eventhough it is amazing. 

Still bad sleeping on our house. Zoe pretty reliable in going through the night but Lucas still wakes screaming anytime after midnight and I'm not strong enough to do controlled crying so he ends up in with us! Keep saying it's just a phase but it's lasting a long time. In a year he's only gone through about a dozen times. 

Speak soon

Helen. X


----------



## daisy70

Hi All,
Had a midwife appointment yesterday, and the student midwife tried to listen to heartbeats using the sonicaid.  She kept finding a baby's heartbeat but the qualified midwife said it was the same baby each time because they would definitely have slightly different heartbeats and the ones we kept hearing were all the same.  The midwives didn't seem distressed but I am a bit concerned that they could only find one hb.  Has anyone else had similar experience?  It suddenly seems a long time until our next scan on 3rd Feb and I am just hoping that both babies are still in there wriggling away.
Hope everyone else is OK and all bumps and babies are doing fine,
Love Daisy70 xx


----------



## toothdr

Hi
Daisy. We also had problems with midwives finding heartbeats and all was fine. I think the scans are much more reassuring. X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Daisy - best not to ask me that question!

I would ask for a scan for reassurance.


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Daisy-my hospital scanned me many times just to check both heartbeats are there as they often find it hard to listen to both babies. Its worth your peace of mind to ask! I went to maternity assesment during the day where they check you if for example your baby has reduced movements. these wernt scan appointments and lasted just long enuf to be sure both heartbeats are there. dont worry too much


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Just popped on to see if there was any news from Rusty - thought you must be getting close now! I see you have 20 days to go - how exciting!

Daisy - hope you got the reassurance you needed. 

Love to all,
Jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh, and meant to say, we put a deposit on a pushchair at the weekend! Very exciting. We weren't planning on doing it so early, wanted to wait at least until after my 20 week scan. However, we deided ages ago which one we wanted, and DP took me to look at it in the shop on saturday to try to cheer me up after a bad morning of MS, and it was on special offer! And (surprise, surprise!) the sales assistant told us the price would go back up by £50 by the end of the week.....

My MS seems to be going at last (said in a whisper - sshhh.) Can't believe it - thought I was going to be one of the unlucky ones who was sick right through the whole 9 months.

I don't really have a bump yet.   Is this normal at nearly 17 weeks? When did your bumps start to show?

How's everyone else doing?

Jo x


----------



## Yxx

Hi everyone

Been on look out for news too.  Best wishes to Rusty and Victoria-Helen, not long now till you have your bundles of joy in your arms.

Jo - baby shopping is fun.  We wanted to hold out till he last few months but like you've found, bargains just pop up.  We ended up buying a cot as got it for £51 new off eBay than £175 in shop.  Also our buggy as it was being dicontinued in this country and not many left.    Enjoy it.

I don't think I got a proper bump till 23-25 weeks.  I remember clothes just getting tight at 17-18 weeks as I was climbing moutains in the Lake District and my Craghoppers just about went round my waist.

We're all just ambling along.  This week is strange though as DH is away on business in Chicago.  Quite tiring looking after Amelie and also myself.  Mornings are a little rushed trying to get us both ready and out for nursery/work at 08:00 but managing it quite well now.  He's back tomorrow which she will love.  He has been phoning in the evenings before she goes to bed.  Quite sweet watching her babble down the phone and kiss it and wave at it.

Hope evryone else is well
Yxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh, sorry Victoria Helen, didn't realise you were close as well! Big    for you.    Hi Y. You've made me feel better about baby shopping now! And thanks for the info about your bump growth - feeling a bit less worried that the LO wasn't growing!    Jo    PS I LOVE the name Amelie. It's top of my list for girls names, but DP wants something more 'traditional'.


----------



## Yxx

My DH chose Amelie.  It is the french equivalent of Amelia which is actually in the naming baby book my mum lent me which was published in 1971.  We've given up pronouncing it the french way though as no one else does and don't want her to go through life forever correcting people.

Choosing names is very difficult.  We only came up with 2 girls and 2 boys names.  There aren't many that work well with our surname and we didn't want the same initial as ourselves.  DH and 1 of his brothers and his sister have the same initial and they regularly opened the wrong mail.  He hated it.

Take care
Yxx


----------



## upo

Hi everyone,


Just popped in to say that our baby is no longer a baby. She is ONE today! I can't believe it. I want to grab and hold every moment. It is all rushing by so fast. She had the most fantastic day with a singing and signing class this morning and a tea party with all her little friends this afternoon. She is a party animal. She really enjoyed herself. So sweet. 


Maybe I'm wrong about her not being a baby though. When does she become a toddler? Maybe it's 18 months! Who knows? Whatever she is, we just adore her. We are the luckiest people on the planet.   


We're exhausted but happy. Off to watch trash telly!


But I'll be back to check for news!!!


love upo x


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Just a quick message, had my beautiful babies on Tuesday 25th, Emily Nicole Annie Holdsworth 6lb 1oz and Joseph Timothy Brett Holdsworth 5lb  


Loving every exausting minute!!


----------



## upo

Just got to say:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Welcome to life's greatest adventure!!!

love upo x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Victoria - well done     

Upo


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Victoria-helen - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so happy for you.

Upo - 1st birthday, how gorgeous. And she is so beautiful. x


----------



## indekiwi

Victoria-Helen, wishing you lots of love and joy on the birth of your twins.

A-Mx


----------



## Yxx

Congratulations Victoria-Helen.  The exaustion is definitley worth it to hold and watch them grow into independent little beings.

Upo, belated Happy 1st Birthday to your LO.  Think they become toddlers when they start to walk (toddle).  They'll always be our babies though.

Love to all
Yxx


----------



## daisy70

Victoria-Helen congratulations                am so happy for you.  They sound like good healthy weights too, well done!!

Daisy70 xx


----------



## Victoria-Helen

Thank you everyone, i'm having a fantastic time and i dont even mind being tired! xxx


----------



## toothdr

Congratulations to Victoria-Helen on the birth of your twins. Welcome to the world little ones. X

Upo. Happy first birthday to your little girl. 

Our two are developing so rapidly. It's great fun!

One of my friends at work is on her two week wait following icsi. I think I'm living it for her! 

Hope you're all doing ok. X


----------



## Rusty06

Hello Everyone

Very quiet I see on this thread. I had my little CRM baby on the 16th February he is absolutely adorable I have been very emotional and absolutley exhausted but as you all know its so worth every slepless night.

Hope we can get chatting on this thread soon.

Love Rusty


----------



## toothdr

Congratulations Rusty on the birth of your baby boy. 

Any details? Weight? Name?

It is very emotional initially and exhausting. 
Lucas has only just started sleeping to between 5&6 in the morning!


----------



## mousey

Congratulations Rusty - wonderful news - sending all 3 of you lots of love 

M x


----------



## indekiwi

Rusty, many congratulations, that's lovely news.    The emotional stuff continues for quite a while - I was listening to "With Arms Wide Open" by Creed this morning and burst into happy tears all over again...and my little one was born nearly eight months ago!    

I will type this super quietly as I don't want to jinx things, but my wee girl has mostly been sleeping through till 6 or 7 am since she was six months old.  Nothing I did I assure you.  My son was 10 months before he managed a 7 till 7 (and even then it was more miss than hit   )  I swore blind for years that anyone saying their baby was sleeping through regularly in the first year was a liar but I'm more than relieved at this point to admit that I was wrong.    However, I have every sympathy for all those still being woken regularly at static o'clock.   

Hope all the parents are getting sufficient sleep and that all the bumps are feeling well.

A-Mx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Rusty - congratulations! I'm looking forward to hearing more about your little one. How was the birth? (I'm a bit obsessed by birth stories at the moment!)

Victora helen - I hope you are still on Cloud Nine and not too exhausted. An update on your twinnies would be lovely.

Hi Inde, Toothdr, Daisy and everyone else.

I too would appreciate a chance to chat on here. My pregnancy has been a bit of a nightmare, if I'm honest, and it's not appropriate to talk about that on the main CRM treatment thread.

I'm still suffering from sickness at nearly 22 weeks. I have periods when it gets better - usually a few days, but it always comes back. In the first 12 weeks I could take care of myself a bit, thinking "it's not for long", but I can't keep taking time off work, taking to my bed, etc as I've realised this is probably it for the whole 9 months now.   It's so hard when I want to get on with preparations for the baby.

I've been feeling quite low and depressed about the whole thing - crying a lot, usually because I feel so damn awful 90% of the time. To add insult to injury, yesterday I had the most terrible constipation, and the pain was like nothing I've known before, it took my breath away. I nearly ended up in A and E, but was saved by about half a bottle of lactulose and loads of prune juice. Which caused it's own problems.   

Sorry for the moan. I keep telling myself it will be worth it in the end, so I look forward to hearing about our new arrivals on this thread and how scrummy they are, to keep me going.

Much love,
Jo x


----------



## Yxx

Hi everyone

Rusty, huge congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy.  Looking forward to hearing more about him.

Glad to hear more LOs are sleeping better.  We never had problems, DD started to sleep through from a young age too.  She defintely takes after DH in that department as now she can easily sleep for 12 hours and sometimes 13-14 hours.  Still shocks me by wanting to go to bed at 19:00 despite having had a 2-3 hour nap in the day.  Wish I could sleep like them, I normally only need about 6-7 hours a night.

Jo, sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it.  Can't begin to imagine how awful it must be to be constantly sick.  It will definitely be worth it all in the end when you have you little bundle of joy in your arms.  I too was obsessed with birth stories.  Read pretty much every birth story post on FF and started to watch the Baby Channel too.

Love
Yxx


----------



## indekiwi

Jo, just responding to your query on the TTC thread.  I didn't "exercise" during either pregnancy per se, but I am  generally a very active person - I don't drive, so walk everywhere.    During the last pregnancy, I was walking the dog twice a day and taking  my son to nursery, so probably walked between 3 and 5 miles a day  without taking into account shopping, etc.  Actually - reading that  back, sounds like quite a bit of exercise!      My donor was about 5 inches shorter and a good deal lighter than me,  but I had a late scan due to having a low lying placenta and at 35 weeks  was bang on line for having a 7 lb baby....but she came two and half  weeks early (my son was a week early so I guess might have been 7 lb had  he gone to term).  I put on around 14 kilos during both pregnancies, so  clearly didn't stint on the donuts.    Not sure if any of that helps, but I honestly wouldn't be concerned about having a baby on the small side.

So sorry that you're struggling with MS and that it makes you feel so low..  I've never really suffered with it so can't make any suggestions per se.   

Hello Yxx, glad things are going well with you.   

A-Mx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Yxx - so sorry I missed you off the hellos! Good to know I'm not the only one obsessed with birth stories. I've set the Sky Plus to record the whole series of Baby Tales on Discovery Real Time, and must have watched at least 20! Some of them scare me too much though....!

Inde - thanks for that. yes, it does sound as if you did a lot of exercise during your pregnancies!!! I'm feeling quite reassured now, and not too worried about it being a smaller baby. My midwife did say yesterday that babies do have growth spurts every now and then, even before they are born. No doubt I'll be worrying about it being too big soon.......

Don't worry about not being able to give me any advice about MS - I'm not looking for advice, just an offload - it's just nice to be able to share how crappy I've been feeling. And TBH, I've had loads of tips re. what helps MS and have realised that NOTHING helps!

Hope all our new babes and mums are doing well,
Love,
Jo x


----------



## daisy70

Hi Everyone,

Jo - very sorry to hear you are still having an awful time with the sickness.  Are you having any nice symptoms too such as feeling little movements?

AFM - I feel very lucky as I haven't had any sickness since about 14 weeks, so am feeling great at the moment.  I am feeling lots of movements all the time which is just lovely, I spend ages watching my bump to see the movements!  We've started buying things now, a double pushchair and two cots etc and I keep going upstairs just to look at the room where we have assembled one of the cots - I still can't quite believe I've got a cot in my house   .  I am stopping work at the end of March to use up all my annual leave before starting maternity leave, so am really looking forward to a few weeks at home just getting things ready.

Hope everyone else is OK - sorry not had time to read up on everyone's progress as must get to work now.  Will have more time in April to keep up with things!

Daisy70 xx


----------



## SWLJules

Hi everyone,
Not been on FF for ages as I've been a little busy with our gorgeous boys.....
Fantastic to see such lovely news - huge congratulations to both Rusty and Victoria-Helen on your new arrivals.      
  


AFM, well life has been hectic and, as toothdr/Helen predicted, I see, in an earlier post (thanks for thinking of me!) the first 4 - 6 weeks passed in a bit of a blur. I think DP and I really wondered what had hit us! However, we seemed to turn a corner at around 8 weeks (they are now 14 weeks) and I hardly dare report that they have been sleeping through from around 8.30/9pm until between 6 and 7am most nights in the past week! I'm sure it will be short-lived, but we'll enjoy it while we can. They are both thriving; they were good sizes when born, but are now huge - Aidan is nearly 15lbs! 


Hope everyone else is doing well. Will try to drop in a bit more often to keep abreast of your news.


Jules xxx


----------



## upo

Hello ladies!


It's been a month since Jules posted last. I thought I should say something instead of just check in to see if anyone else had. How's everyone else getting on? 


I'm still loving being a mummy. I still can't quite believe it even after 14 months! It's not easy right now as there are teeth popping out everywhere and bedtime has gone seriously pearshaped, but the days are still wonderful. She does something new and exciting almost every day, and I just adore her. I could watch her all day. Does every mother feel like that? Will it wear off? I hope not!


love upo x


----------



## daisy70

Hi Everyone,
Upo - lovely to hear about how much you are enjoying life with your LO.  

I am 29 weeks today, I finished work at the end of March so I'm having a lovely time at the moment, just pottering around getting things ready for the new arrivals, and ordering various baby items on the internet!  Had 28 week growth scan last week and they said both twins were OK - hearbeats were fine and weights were 3lb and 3lb 4 oz.

Hope everyone else is OK,

Daisy70 xx


----------



## daisy70

Hi,
Ooh it's very quiet on here, everyone must be busy with their bumps and babies   

I've had a couple of little dramas recently but everything seems to be fine thank goodness.

Last week I had to go to the Day Assessment Unit at hospital because I thought the babies weren't moving as much as usual, both babies turned out to be fine and hearbeats were good.

Then yesterday I had an excruciating pain on one side of my abdomen, like a stitch but 100 times worse.  I phoned the hosp again and they said to go into the delivery suite and take my hospital bag - eek!  I had to get DH to come home from work and take me to hospital because I could hardly move let alone drive or walk to the bus!!  We were there for 7 hours having various tests to see if I was going into labour and to check it was not something sinister like a placenta coming away.  It turned out to be fine, both babies are still fine, and they concluded it was probably ligament pain, but I have to look out for other symptoms in case it is appendicitis.

Off to hosp again this afternoon for a routine growth scan - if the size of my bump is anything to go by the babies should be quite a bit bigger than the last scan 4 weeks ago.

Hope everyone else is OK, would love to hear your baby & bump news....

Daisy70 xx


----------



## daisy70

Hi,
Still very quiet on here, thought I would post anyway in case anyone is reading!
We have been booked in to have our twins induced on 22 June (38 weeks) if they haven't come of their own accord by then.
Very very excited now, and terrified too of course.  Can't quite believe that in less than two weeks we could meet our longed-for babies.
Daisy xx


----------



## toothdr

Daisy

Good luck. Get some sleep now while you can!!

Helen x


----------



## daisy70

Hi,
I am delighted to say that our twin boys were born on 23 June, weights 6lb 3oz and 6lb 11.5oz.  They are so amazing I just want to stare at them all day long........
Hope everyone else is OK,
Daisy70 xx


----------



## toothdr

Hi Daisy

Many congratulations on the birth of your boys. They were really good weights. 
What have you called them? Did the birth go to plan. 
Hope you are coping ok. We found the early days very tough. It's so worth it though!

Well done and look forward to hearing more. 

Love Helen x


----------



## indekiwi

Daisy, congratulations on the birth of your boys.    

They were both bigger than my daughter at birth - ouch, feeling for you there!  

My little girl turned one yesterday.  Seems difficult to believe but that mischievous look doesn't fit with a newborn so it must be true!  

A-Mx


----------



## mousey

Daisy - wonderful news - congratulations - great weights as well    

Jo - I think you must be next 

A-M - cant believe your little one is a year - time seems to fly 

Hoping to join you all in a couple of weeks time - 10 wks tomorrow - need to get past my 12 wk scan ,although even then I am sure that I will be paranoid something is going to happen .

M x


----------



## daisy70

Thanks for all your messages, it is lovely to have this thread where we have all been through similar experiences and now can share our good news with each other.

Our boys are called Thomas and Daniel.  The birth went to plan in as far as we wanted a vaginal birth not a c-section.  I was induced at 38 weeks which was always the plan if they hadn't come of their own accord before then.  The labour was horrible but I'm sure everyone thinks that!  I could have done with more pain relief but I couldn't have an epidural or spinal injection because of a clotting issue.

The first few days at home have been really hard work especially the lack of sleep but at the same time we are so happy.  We just keep looking at the babies and thinking of different parts of this journey, like the ET procedure which did not go well and we were convinced it couldn't have worked.

A-M can't believe your LO is one already the time flies doesn't it, I'm already thinking that my babies won't be little babies for long!

Mousey, hope the time goes fast until your 12 week scan. I know what you mean though I still didn't relax after mine I was still convinced something would go wrong, but I did eventually start to relax and I really enjoyed the later months of being pregnant.  Looking forward to hearing more good news from you soon xxx


----------



## Yxx

Congratulations Daisy on the birth of your 2 boys, enjoy every minute with them.  I know what you mean about not believing it, I still go in and check on DD every night to make sure she is breathing.

Congratulations too to Mousey.  I have been lurking on the other thread but obviously don't like to post there.  Got everything crossed for the next 2 weeks.

Happy belated 1st birthday to your LO A-M.  Did you do anything special to mark the day?

Hi Helen.  How are things with you and your family?

Hope everyone else is well too.

Life is good for us.  However our latest battle is naptime in her cot.  She refuses to go for a nap in the cot and I refuse to push her in buggy to go for a sleep.  Don't understand it as she has always done so with ease but not since coming back from weeks holiday.  New tack I think is to let her fall asleep in buggy/car seat and then transfer her to cot in hope gets used to it again.

Yxx


----------



## mousey

Yx - I see from your profile that you are going for FET - good luck   

M x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi All

I thought I would try and join you all now I have a bit more of a routine in my life. I too have been lurking on the other thread particularly to keep up with Mousey's news. 

Congratulations Daisy on the arrival of your little boys!

Yxx good luck with your FET

I was incredibly emotional the first few weeks I cried all the time I just could not believe I was a mummy. I just love it its better than I could of imagined.

Love Rusty


----------



## toothdr

Hi
Rusty. Yes it is the best thing I've ever experienced. It makes your life worthwhile. 
Our two are at a lovely stage. They are talking and running riot. We are loving it!!

Love Helen x


----------



## indekiwi

Hello.  Have 'fessed up elsewhere on the boards already.  I went back to CRM for one of my frosties back in June and it worked.  I am now eight weeks pregnant with my third baby, a full sibling for my 13 month old daughter and a half sibling for my son.  I'm still getting my head around how quickly it all happened - a phone call on a Monday, consultation two days later which coincided with day 8 for me - so had a scan and was told I was good to go that month   , and transfer took place about 10 days later.  I'm obviously delighted - but bewildered too.

Daisy, hope things are going well for you with your twins.  

Mousey, hope things are still going strong for you and that you are beginning to be able to relax into your pregnancy.  

ToothDr, the idea of twins running riot feels rather daunting to me!  Bet you they are simply gorgeous though.

Rusty, how are things with you?

Yxx, not sure where you are with respect to your FET.  Wishing you much luck if it's yet to happen - and fingers crossed for you if it already has.  

Upo, not sure if you are in the UK or Italy at present - hope things are going well.  

Jules, hope things are going well for you too.  

A-Mx


----------



## toothdr

Inde  big congratulations on your pregnancy!

Our guys were two yesterday. We had a lovely day out at Twycross Zoo. But the tantrums have arrived!!

Mousey hope all going well for you. 

Hi to everyone on here!

Helen x


----------



## Yxx

A-Mx - excellent news, congratulations.


So far it hasn't worked for us.  Onto our 3rd try now but not holding out much hope of having a sibling for Amelie. We've got to keep trying even though no longer have any funds to do so, just can't bear the thought of destroying our embryos.  We know we are very lucky to have Amelie already so will be able to move on and enjoy every last minute with her when the time comes.  She is such a joy in our lives.


Hi to everyone else.  Hope all bumps and babes are well.


Yxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde!!  How sneaky!  congratulation honey - am so so so happy for you!


Mini xxx


----------



## mousey

Indie - fantastic news - so pleased for you    

Y x - am sorry you havent been successful so far with your frosties but sending you lots of   and   for the other little ones 

AFM - 15 wks now - starting to look pregnant ,although DH pointed out that I do eat a lot of chocolate so maybe that is why I look fatter around the middle - cheek . Still a little on tenterhooks - have been in limbo land with no appts between 12 and 16 wks after being seen every week up until that point . Got MW appt next week at 16 wks then obstetrician at 20 wks . Does anyone remember whether MW listened to heartbeat at 16 wks - sort of want to hear it but at the same time dread not hearing it if they try   

Love to all 

M x


----------



## upo

A-M!!!!!!! Amazing! You are one amazing woman!    What fantastic news! 


All the best to everyone. Must be off to bed... I always seem to be rushing to bed. It's my favourite place!


love upo x


----------



## upo

So? How's everyone getting on!


love upo x


----------



## toothdr

Hi 
All good here! Mine were two at the beginning of the month!
We've had tantrums!! But they are at a lovely stage. Just trying to decide whether to drop the daytime nap to try and get bedtime before 8.30. Trouble is no naps mean very grumpy leading up to bedtime!!

Hope everyone doing ok xx


----------



## Yxx

Hi everyone

All good here too apart from bedtime   

Amelie is at such a lovely stage, getting lots of kisses and cuddles.  She even says sorry and rubs our backs or arms when we hurt ourselves, so sweet.

The other day she surprised us by singing baa baa black sheep.  Got a WOW form to go on the wall at her nursery for that one.

The one that made us really laugh was her getting hold of my chin and wiggling my head saying cheeky chops    No idea who she got that from.

As for bedtime she just will not self settle anymore    She cries her eyes out when we walk out of the room and she can go on for hours and gets to the point she nearly makes herself sick.  She also wakes up between 2 and 3 in the morning and does it again.  We are so tired that we resorted to going to her and staying in her room until she falls asleep again.  Have decided that this can’t keep going on and have taken the tough love route on calming her and leaving again until she gets to the point of passing out from being so tired herself.  So hard hearing her cry so much, just want my perfect sleeper back   

Love to all
Yxx


----------



## Rusty06

Hi All

Inde what wonderful news,congratulations. I am hoping to use our frosties at some point we were so lucky to have 5 waiting for us but at the same time I am so grateful for our little boy but a sibling would be brilliant.

Congratulations on your 2 year old's birthday Toothr

Yxx my little one has been a nightmare at night i'm hoping we have turned a corner as last week or so has been better. Hope you get some luck with your frosties.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM I'm still enjoying every minute of being a mummy.

Love Rusty


----------



## toothdr

Yxx. I see you got a bfp!!! Congratulations. xx


----------



## upo

Yxx!!! That's so exciting! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so happy for you.


love upo x


----------



## indekiwi

Yxx!!!!!!!!  How brilliant is that piece of news!!!!!!  Many congratulations, I'm so very pleased for you and your DH!     

Hey Rusty, it's great to hear from you and know that you're having an amazing time with your son.    Five frosties - wow!  

Mousey, how are things with you?  I think you're coming up to your 20 week scan soon?  Fingers and toes crossed that you are having a smooth time of things.

Toothdr, hard to believe your twins are already two.    That seems to have gone so fast!  

Upo, how is your gorgeous girl doing?  And how are the repairs on the house in Italy progressing?

Daisy, how are your Thomas and Daniel doing?  Are they starting to hit a regular routine (particularly at bedtime)?  Hope you are getting some help there - coping with one can feel exhausting, but having two little people needing your attention is a whole different game.  

I'm 13 weeks gone now - time is certainly flying here too.  Alvina is 14 months old, not quite walking yet, comes out with full sentences of absolute gobbledegook with the occasional semblance to a real word and is a complete delight.  She is clearly taking on my mannerisms, intonation and so on as I've had three different people (who know I had the help of two donors) comment on how much she resembles me in the past two days...people see what they want to see I guess.  

I hope everyone is well.

A-Mx


----------



## Yxx

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.  Still not quite believing it worked.  Now the dreaded wait to early scan day.  Planning on taking Amelie with us so she can meet Dr F that helped bring her into our lives and kind of put a face to the funny looking doctor in her story book and try and show her that a baby doesn't grow in your neck.  Will be tricky as we want to involve her as we think it will help explain how she was conceived but don't want her to give the game away until after 12 week scan (   we get that far).

We seemed to have turned a corner with Amelie sleeping.  She still wants us to hang around which we do for a few mins then blow her a kiss and whisper good night and she hasn't cried her heart out after we've walked away.  She is also sleeping through again with the occassional whimper of mummy at about 05:00.  Don't think it is helping with me going to the toilet about that time as busting and can't wait.

It is so nice to hear of all the CRM babes growing up.  I still find myself amazed that we've got a little bod in the house.

Love to all
Yxx


----------



## Rusty06

Wow Yxx, Indekiwi, Mousey CRM are looking after these frosties well, wonderful news.

My little one is still a bit of a bad sleeper but each time I'm exhausted I remember all those waiting out there for a BFP and remember how lucky and grateful we are.

Kiss goodnight to all our miracles

Love Rusty


----------



## toothdr

Rusty. Think it's a boy thing with bad sleepers. My dd sleeps through in her own cotbed most nights and ds ends up in with us most nights. I'm typing this with hike lying between me and Dh!! I'm hoping he will just improve as he gets older. I can't do controlled crying and he sleeps well with us. I'm just too tired to keep putting him back to bed in the middle of the night. We had such terrible sleep for at least the first year that I'm very grateful for the 7 hours I manage a night now!!

It's great now my two can communicate with us and great Fun! We are so lucky!

Speak soon. Helen x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I think it just depends on the baby - I did not sleep a whole night in my own bed until I was 4.  
That was only because I had chicken pox and was too hot/ill to move.

I remember from my early childhood many a night where I woke up in the morning in my mum's place in her bed, and she had ended up sleeping in my bed as there was not enough room and everyone was too hot!


----------



## toothdr

Lol Hazel. Only two more years until I get my bed back then!!


----------



## upo

I don't actually want my bed back!


----------



## Yxx

My baby is growing up too quick    Was her 2nd birthday yesterday.

Had a small family party at home and was a fab day had by all especially Amelie.

Was so excited and loving the attention that she didn't have her usual after lunch nap.  Figured we would put her to bed slightly early thinking she needed it but she still only had her usual 12 hours sleep and I heard her awake at 06:30   

How is everyone else getting on?  Anyone heard from Mousey, must be quite far along now?

Love
Yxx


----------



## indekiwi

Yxx, belated birthday greetings to your little girl!  Glad to hear she had such an exciting day.  Another bub that seems to be growing up so fast.  It's so mad - I remember reading about your tx - and ToothDr's and Upo's - on the original thread and it giving me hope that CRM might bring me the same result...    Hope your pregnancy is going well so far.   

Yes - very good question - where is Mousey and how is she doing?  

Rusty, ToothDr, Upo, Daisy, how's tricks?

AFM, I have my 20 week scan next Monday and will find out the flavour (if bub plays nicely with the sonographer!)  Alvina is taking several steps at a time now but is still not sure of this walking malarkey.  She will be 16 months at the end of this month so clearly not quick off the block in the walking competition but that's just fine by me.  My eldest is extremely proud of her - you'd think she was akin to Neil Armstrong such is his ecstatic responses to her tottering about.    I've taken on more child care (up to 2 days a week) so that I spend less time working at night and more time on other things (clearly FF being one of them   ).  I've not struggled at all through my pregnancy but do find myself getting more tired than what I remember from last time, so less late nights spent trying to meet deadlines will hopefully give me the break I need.  

Hope everyone is well.

A-Mx


----------



## mousey

Hi everyone - I am sorry I havent been in touch for a while but have been trying to keep as calm as possible - not easy - I lurch between being really positive and worrying that something is going to go wrong at the last minute .
Yx and Indi - really pleased to hear your good news   

Hope you are all well 

M x


----------



## upo

Phew! Been a bit worried! I was exactly the same...   


love upo x


----------



## Yxx

Hello

How is everyone? All prepared for Christmas? 

Amelie is so unbeliveably excited. I blame the nursery staff as they all love Christmas and had their trees and decorations up at the end of November.

Every time we see a Santa she wants to go and see him and get a present.  Not good when it is one dressed up for the Rotary Club collecting money for chairty.

So sweet this morning.  This week she has been telling the staff she has a stocking on her bed, she has only seen it once before in photos from last Christmas and we hadn't even put it out yet.  So we did last night and this morning when she woke up she grabbed it and said 'Oh it empty, not Christmas yet' 

Hope you all have a very enjoyable Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Yxx


----------



## toothdr

Merry Christmas everyone. Lovely day with my parents yesterday. Only downside is Lucas has chicken pox!!


----------



## Yxx

Happy New Year everyone.

Very quiet on here.

Anyone heard from Mousey?  Sure she is due around now?  Hope all is well with her.

We have been busy getting Amelie's 'Big Sister Bedroom' ready. Nearly done, DH has done a fab job cutting the kingsize bed we had in there down to a single size.  Saved us so much money to just reuse the existing furniture.  Have also bought a huge storage box system from IKEA though to put in there.  Bed linen has just turned up so now just waiting for the dust to settle so can mop and then she can fill it with all her bits n pieces, books and toys.

Don't forsee any probs with the transistion to her new room.  She has been in her toddler bed for 3 months now with no problems (she demanded we took the sides off her cot) and in that time has only climbed out once to come and find us in the morning otherwise she just waits and plays/talks to her teddies until we go into her room. 

How is everyone elses LOs getting on?

Love
Yxx


----------

